# ?'s regarding cpt codes 11200,11201,17000



## rthames052006 (May 23, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to coding these types of procedures... first I should start by saying I just started a new job for  a family practice and I am working the denials I came across this one this is how it's billed.

11200-GA,11201 ga-58, 11201 ga, 17000 -59.

The insurance only paid on the 17000 the other codes they said are reduced benefits and pt responsible for like $17.94 on each of the charges.

My "guess/gut feeling is that this is not coded correctly, I started working on this 5 minutes before quitting time.  I plan on going in Tuesday to do some research since I am not well versed in procedures... My background is strictly e/m.

If anyone has any suggestions/thoughts please let me know.

I think they used the wrong modifier I know that 11201 is an add on code and really doesn't require the modifier but i haven't checked the cci edits yet either....

Any thoughts


----------



## Lorisvg (May 23, 2008)

I would code your scenario:
11200 GA
11201 x2 GA
17000  modifier 51 (any GA for this one?)


----------



## csruiz (May 30, 2008)

What DX are you using for this proceedure? I can't seem to get any claims paid for this proceedure. Denied for not being medically necessary. Does the GA mod make a difference?
Thanks, Cindy


----------

